# Songs About Rats



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

So, I was listening to one of my favorite songs, which happens to involve rats, and was just thinking... What are some good songs that are about/involve rats, popular or not? This one is pretty disturbing and doesn't portray rats in the best light, but I love it so 

Rats and Rats and Rats for Candy by the Blood Brothers


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Rat in a Cage by Smashing Pumpkins 
"Despite all the rage I am still just a rat in a cage" really the only part about rats, though... lol

And I don't know i this is a real song, but in the ffth grade we did the play The Pide (sp?) Piper, and we sang a song that went: "Rats, rats, think about that! We are here to make ouselves fat!" lol


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot about that one  Used to like Smashing Pumpkins a lot.

We never learned the Pied Piper in school as far as I can remember... Not that part in particular anyways


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

The song is actually called Bullet with Butterfly wings


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

The song Ben by Michael Jackson (The Jackson 5)...Thats where my little Ben got his name! (I bet no one would have guessed Im an MJ fan  ) lol.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

No way  would've never guessed


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

King Rat by Modest Mouse. 
It's not really about a Rat but. It mentions them..
Queen has a song called Great King Rat too.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's like saying i had no idea AvaAdoreSmashing was a Smashing Pumpkins fan xD
As for rats songs, i will be looking these up heh.


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

"Return Of The Rat" -The Wipers....also covered by Nirvana.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

UB40-Rat in my kitchen!
Also, this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TuhzHZLJuA


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow...looks like I need to create a new playlist, LOL!


----------

